# parma turbo controller



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

would a parma 90 ohm ho "economy" resistor fit in my parma turbo controller?
mine is currently 45 ohm and want to swap to a 90 ohm,
thanks in advance.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes! Any Parma resistor will fit the Turbo frame. If you want a very smooth controller coat the face of the resistor with JB Weld. After it has set turn the resistor face down on 200 grit sand paper and sand it until the wire starts to show. Another thing to do is to put sandpaper facing out between the resistor and the wiper button. Work the trigger a dozen times to square up the wiper button.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!
Would it also fit the plus controller?
So many versions! Cheese's crackers!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, all Parma resistors fit all Parma controllers, except the double barreled Turbo style resistors. Those will fit any of the Parma frames, but you would have to trim the grips for clearence if you had an Economy controller. Parma does not sell replacement grips for Turbo controllers by the way, you have to buy regular Economy grips and trim them yourself, which is a messy job.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has the plastic trigger shortage passed?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thankyou!
seems people at Mid America Raceway are giving me false info! lol
thanks again guys!
Al what do you mean by shortage?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

stirlingmoss, apparently there was a shortgae of plastic triggers and therefore no Turbo controllers.
now, I am seeing that it may be there are just no more Turbo controllers being produced.
I have no verifiable information and I am hoping that someone can post facts.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It is the ECONOMY controllers that are not available. I just checked the Parma/PSE site, all of the other controllers are in stock. One more option is to buy a Sebring controller for $28 and change the resistor for another $10.
The hitch for many people is that the Economy controllers are the only ones with the right plugs for home tracks, the other controllers all have alligator clips. If you used one of the other controllers you would have to remove the alligator clips and find the right type of connector for a set type track. In the case of a Scalextric or Ninco track that would be a regular mini stereo plug with the red wire going to the tip, black going to the middle and white going to the last connection.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

*my parma*

Rich,
here is my controller (not sure which version) in which I want to install the 90 ohm "economy" resistor.
not sure what is in there now as I got it for a steal on the bay..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*which*



Rich Dumas said:


> It is the ECONOMY controllers that are not available. I just checked the Parma/PSE site, all of the other controllers are in stock. One more option is to buy a Sebring controller for $28 and change the resistor for another $10.
> The hitch for many people is that the Economy controllers are the only ones with the right plugs for home tracks, the other controllers all have alligator clips. If you used one of the other controllers you would have to remove the alligator clips and find the right type of connector for a set type track. In the caseof a Scalextric or Ninco track thats would be a regular mini stereo plug with the red wire going to the tip, black going to the middle and white going to the last connection.


which parma controller has the metal trigger that is part of the circuit?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The controller in the picture looks like a Turbo. A Turbo has extra contacts for the brakes and full speed and normally they use a double barreled resistor. The resistors can be 1, 1.5, 2, 2.5, 3 or 4 ohms. Turbo controllers are available in kit form without a resistor. The Plus controllers are the same except that they use single barreled resistors that can be 15, 25, 35, 45 or 60 ohms.
The original Parma controllers were actually a Russkit design. The Russkits had a shield shaped logo on the grips with an R in the center. The early Parma controllers had metal triggers, at some point they switched to the plastic triggers, I have examples of both types. The Parma Plus and Turbo controllers also have plastic triggers, they are a different shape than the Economy triggers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slot-car-Co...202382?hash=item236197eece:g:4EAAAOSwa-dWpOxj

an ECONO controller?

and here

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FULL-SET-of...245152?hash=item2361b71a60:g:PosAAOSwqrtWpwwW

are some with plastic triggers


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slot-car-Co...202382?hash=item236197eece:g:4EAAAOSwa-dWpOxj
> 
> ...


hey,
yup, I've got those 2, 90 ohm'rs in the lower link....
use them on my outer 2 lanes of my 15.5' LL oval track...
some MFG cars work good or better on the older Aurora yellow controllers
they seem to be of a GOOD Quality as is...

"What" ohms are best for 1/32 scale @ 6, to 12 volts????
going to use them on an Eldon Track, already set up for "Breaking"
mode...

Oh, last I knew, NEW Parma Economy Controllers of the various Ohm Ratings available.
were going for;... about $25 - $28..... each...

Bubba :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

So the 90 ohm will fit in that turbo?


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I have one in my turbo fits good enough for me
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The controllers on the ebay listings are all Economy models. The one with the metal trigger has a plug for Scalextric and Ninco tracks. If you wanted something to connect to screw post connectors you would have to chop off the plug and add alligator clips. The prices are decent considering that those controllers are unused.
You do have to pay attention to the ohm values of the controllers being offered, you might end up with a controller that does not work well with your cars, in that case you would have to replace the resistor and those have to be soldered to the wires.
All Parma resistors are the same length and are held on the frame the same way, so all of the resistors work with all of the controllers, the only hitch being that if you wanted to put a double barreled resistor into an Economy or Sebring controller you would have to cut away part of the grips for clearance.
Believe it or not I have never used a resistor controller with a 1/32nd car, so I would not be the best person to ask for advice on that subject. The right controller to use would depend on the track voltage and the amount of current that the car's motor would use. For a first shot you could try a 45 ohm controller. Extra single barreled resistors cost about $10, if the trigger needs to be pulled too far just to get the car moving go down to a 35 ohm resistor. If the cars want to go too fast when you barely pull the trigger go to a 60 ohm resistor.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a 25 Ohm eco parma controller with scalextric plug for my 1/32 scalextric track works great


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*parma*

is parma making anything I know there not making motors cause we cant get them cant get 501 ,s 4 the fcr cars no more and cant get any fcr chassis either or controllers cause we called parma there not making nothing right now. the guy that's runs the track here deals with them. and they told him they r not making nothing .:wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Go to the Parma-PSE website to see what they are still making or at least still have in stock. A few items are no longer listed, if you look in the Home Set section and click on Economy you get an empty page, a month ago there were controllers listed there, but they were all marked "Out of stock".
With respect to the motors the armatures are marked "item can be placed on backorder". I don't see how you you can run a car with a backordered armature.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

well got my 90 ohm resistor installed in my parma turbo controller and I lov it!
thanks for all the help:thumbsup:

now...if I could find some nice wiring diagrams for my lock and joiner track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Oops! I'll bet you are not using steering wheel controllers, try this.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I am using the parma with brakes on my lock and joiner.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For each lane the wiper wire from the controller goes to the left hand rail looking in the direction of travel, the brake wire and the negative wire from the power supply goes to the right hand rail looking in the direction of travel. The resistor in the controller goes to the plus side of the power supply.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*AFX Clip-On Terminal Connections...*

.
Whoops... Wrong thread...

John
.


----------

